
Italy court rules Uber food delivery riders were exploited - tareqak
https://apnews.com/62609b97fbc25575cb1fcc2573db48f1
======
tareqak
This article is pretty short, so I will quote it below in full.

> ROME (AP) — A court in Milan has ordered the appointment of a judicial
> administrator to oversee Uber Italy for one year after determining the
> company’s food delivery service exploited workers, according to Italian news
> reports.

> The decision on Friday came amid an ongoing investigation into Uber’s
> activities in Italy.

> Italian news agency ANSA quoted the court saying that Uber’s treatment of
> delivery workers was similar to the “caporalato” system used by organized
> crime groups to pay desperate migrants a pittance to do farm or construction
> work off the books.

> In a statement carried by ANSA, Uber said it condemned “every form of
> capolarato” and complies with Italian laws. Uber said it would “continue
> working to be a true, long-term partner in Italy.”

> Uber has faced opposition before in Italy. The company is only allowed to
> offer its higher-end Uber Black service after Italy’s taxi lobby protested
> the ride-sharing service in 2017.

> The Italian General Confederation of Labor vowed to stand by the food
> delivery riders and said the issue of inadequate pay showed “we are in the
> presence of a digital caporalato.”

